# Jurassic Crocodile in Oregon



## j d worthington (Mar 26, 2007)

Or, rather, the fossilized remnants of:

Jurassic Crocodile Unearthed in Oregon - Yahoo! News

Title: "Jurassic Crocodile Unearthed in Oregon", from LiveScience, by Jeanna Brynner, datelined Wed., Mar. 21, 2007. 



> The fossil of an ancient amphibious reptile with a crocodile's body and a fish's tail has been unearthed in Oregon. Scientists believe the creature's remains were transported by geologic processes nearly 5,000 miles away from where it originally died more than 100 million years ago.
> 
> The new fossil is the oldest crocodilian ever unearthed in Oregon and one of the few to be unearthed on this side of the Pacific. The “hybrid” animal is thought to be a new species within the genus Thalattosuchia, a group of crocodilians living during the age of dinosaurs.


 
Nifty stuff.... Anyone else have more news on this one?


----------



## Talysia (Mar 26, 2007)

I'll keep my eyes peeled.  I'm interested in this kind of thing, too.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Mar 26, 2007)

Who says the dead can't travel?

LOL

Oregon has lots of cool archeology and paleantology, I think because we are so underdeveloped, there is a lot that can be uncovered. Once again, Oregon gets on the map! I know people in the US that are like, Oregon is a state? So anytime we make the news I can say YES WE ARE A VERY IMPORTANT STATE! SEE GIANT JURASSIC CROCODILES!


----------



## Milk (Mar 26, 2007)

I moved to Oregon a few month ago and yes, it IS primordial.

The cities and suburbs still have a lot of trees ,some are even old growth trees, (utter weirdness) and so do the neighborhoods.   My own backyard has gigantic conifers with lichen and moss growing on them. Not to mention there are left over hippies, remnants from an ancient caveman past.  And weirder still Ive seen people reading books in public as if they themselves belonged to another century (a -gasp- century where people read books)
      Ive seen my first Beavers (NO not those kind!-- the rodents which for some reason I thought were extinct in America).  Parts of this state are like walking into a time warp.    My own neighborhood is infested with gigantic ratlike capybara rodents called Newtria or something. They are like .. well they look like the food the great thunderbirds ate, or giant python food.  The moss ferns and conifers looks like a dinosaur movie to me anyhow.

I love Oregon, my only beef with this place is all the enforced recycling which I am morally opposed to, but ill cope.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Mar 26, 2007)

WHOA!!! Hold the presses! Giant Jurassic crocodiles, ancient conifers in stretches of primordial rain forrest and people _openly_ engaged in a culture of literacy!? Ye Elder Gods, I think I've found my new home! (Now if only I could sell my house in Clown Town, California . . . .)

Okay, back to our regularly scheduled programme . . . . The crocodilians are amongst the oldest survivors from the great Age of Reptiles. Although they're not from the family Dinosauria they are related and discoveries like this one will probably raise more questions than provide answers. I will be keeping a keen eye peeled for further articles on this subject. If only I could find some reference on the skeletal remains I'd like to do a paleontological reconstruction.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Mar 26, 2007)

The hippies are not 'left overs!' LOL that just makes me laugh. There are lots of odd cults up here, the Rainbow Cult comes to mind, freaking wierdos. On the other hand, we also have the Scottish Highland Games, lots of Wiccan organizations to chill with, and so much forest you can run naked for a month and never see a person (not that I have, well, not totally naked, anyways) then there are the hotsprings, the icy rivers, the mountains, many of which are blessedly free of cell towers (most have airplane warning towers, I can deal with that tho). 

Curt---We don't want any more cali's moving up here. Come visit, spend your money, take a wild water rafting tour or hunting/fishing tour, but then go home! 

(I am kind of kidding, lol).

Some of the cool stuff about Oregon is that you can go on hikes and find old Indian arrowheads, just laying around, or you can dig them up. You can find gold nuggets in the creeks. I once found a dice carved out of bone, I imagine that it was late 1800's. Pretty nifty stuff around these hills.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Mar 26, 2007)

dustinzgirl said:


> The hippies are not 'left overs!' LOL that just makes me laugh. There are lots of odd cults up here, the Rainbow Cult comes to mind, freaking wierdos. On the other hand, we also have the Scottish Highland Games, lots of Wiccan organizations to chill with, and so much forest you can run naked for a month and never see a person (not that I have, well, not totally naked, anyways) then there are the hotsprings, the icy rivers, the mountains, many of which are blessedly free of cell towers (most have airplane warning towers, I can deal with that tho).
> 
> Curt---We don't want any more cali's moving up here. Come visit, spend your money, take a wild water rafting tour or hunting/fishing tour, but then go home!
> 
> ...



Ah, but you see, I'm *not* a Californian, I'm a transplanted Chicagoan! (Nothing fries my keister more than being referred to as a _Californian!_  ) 

If you wish to partake in my thoughts on the glories of The Golden State allow me to refer you to this post: http://www.chronicles-network.com/forum/2843-the-vent-and-rant-thread-154.html#post230952

Naked people running through the woods is a frightful proposition (no appreciation for the sartorial arts is always a source of dismay for me) and I've had a bellyful of freakshow cultists here in Northern California. Perhaps a sniper rifle would be a worthy investment before my move!


----------



## dustinzgirl (Mar 27, 2007)

Curt Chiarelli said:


> Ah, but you see, I'm *not* a Californian, I'm a transplanted Chicagoan! (Nothing fries my keister more than being referred to as a _Californian!_  )
> 
> If you wish to partake in my thoughts on the glories of The Golden State allow me to refer you to this post: http://www.chronicles-network.com/forum/2843-the-vent-and-rant-thread-154.html#post230952
> 
> Naked people running through the woods is a frightful proposition (no appreciation for the sartorial arts is always a source of dismay for me) and I've had a bellyful of freakshow cultists here in Northern California. Perhaps a sniper rifle would be a worthy investment before my move!




Well that is ok, as long as you are not a Californian.


----------



## gigantes (Mar 27, 2007)

wow... a fish's tail? oO

it sounds functionally close to the coelocanth group.


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 27, 2007)

dustinzgirl said:


> Who says the dead can't travel?


 
I'm sorry, I couldn't resist:

"For the Dead travel fast...."


----------



## dustinzgirl (Mar 27, 2007)

j. d. worthington said:


> I'm sorry, I couldn't resist:
> 
> "For the Dead travel fast...."



That should be the next Bruce Campbell movie, he does a lot in Oregon.....actually he lives just south of me....

But, I can totally see him in a movie with a giant jurassic vampire crocodile. Now that is cinema.


----------



## BookStop (Mar 27, 2007)

Here's an artist's rendering. If this turns out to be one of the demons..... BCO: My Name is Bruce


----------

